# Biggest tadpole?



## Ben_C (Jun 25, 2004)

What is the largest tadpole (before the rear legs are visible as buds) from snout to the end of the tail that you all have had?
I found one today that was 4.5 cm!! I thought it was pretty darned big...my tincs didn't even get that big back home...
anybody else w/ a 'monster' tadpole?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

I have a 4.3 cm auratus tadpole and a slightly smaller 4.1 cm auratus tadpole. I believe leucomelas has the largest tadpoles of all, however.


----------

